# How do you get Acer SignalUp?



## NukeA6 (Aug 4, 2009)

My Acer Aspire 3680-2682 had its hard drive wiped out in a unfortunate accident and I've been looking for a way to get Acer SignalUp again? Is there anyway to find it?


----------



## leo_kendall (May 11, 2010)

Acer SignalUp i believe is just an arrangement or placement of antennas in the laptop. Hardware not software.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi did you reinstall all the drivers including the wifi from here http://support.acer.com/drivers_download.aspx


----------



## NukeA6 (Aug 4, 2009)

I just figured out the problem. I had my wireless switched off. I feel pretty dumb right now.

Thanks leo and joeten for replying to this thread!


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi your welcome it's a easy thing to do


----------

